
Trange messages coming from the stars are ‘probably’ from aliens, scientists say - dizzy3gg
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/aliens-proof-evidence-facts-stars-scientists-extraterrestrial-life-et-intelligence-a7377716.html
======
kian
Looking through the paper and haven't been able to find it - What was the
distance to the closest of the 'suspicious stars'? Really, the locations of
each of the 234 would be interesting - perhaps they inhabit a particular area
or band?

------
danielmorozoff
Here is the pre-print:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.03031](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.03031)

